# High Schools in Singapore/ Johor



## Int (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post. I am hoping to teach high school in Singapore or Johor and I would appreciate any insights that teachers or parents have about international high schools there.
About me- I am a licensed math teacher with a masters. I have spent the last year tutoring and subbing so 2013-14 will be my first year as a lead teacher. I am looking to find something in Singapore/Johor this year but it is late in the hiring season so I may work a year in the US and try again. I am young and mobile.
Thanks!


----------



## Jenniferzhuo (Jun 3, 2013)

Where did you do your Masters?


----------



## Int (Jun 6, 2013)

*Master*



Jenniferzhuo said:


> Where did you do your Masters?


Hi, I don't want to post identifying information on this site. It is from a respected but not internationally famous college. Does it matter? Do you have any advice?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, in Singapore at least it probably matters for immigration permission. Singapore considers the quality of the university that conferred the degree when considering a prospective immigrant's qualifications for a work permit. See here for example.


----------



## Jenniferzhuo (Jun 3, 2013)

Int said:


> Hi, I don't want to post identifying information on this site. It is from a respected but not internationally famous college. Does it matter? Do you have any advice?


Do you mind working in private colleges?


----------



## Int (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, I should be fine by those standards.


----------



## Int (Jun 6, 2013)

Jenniferzhuo said:


> Do you mind working in private colleges?


I am looking to work at an international high school. My education training and certification is for high school math. I could hypothetically do higher education- at least remedial courses. I am open to the possibility but it isn't something I have actively pursued. Are there more opportunities in higher education?


----------



## Int (Jun 6, 2013)

Int said:


> Hello, this is my first post. I am hoping to teach high school in Singapore or Johor and I would appreciate any insights that teachers or parents have about international high schools there.
> About me- I am a licensed math teacher with a masters. I have spent the last year tutoring and subbing so 2013-14 will be my first year as a lead teacher. I am looking to find something in Singapore/Johor this year but it is late in the hiring season so I may work a year in the US and try again. I am young and mobile.
> Thanks!


Hey everybody. I can see that almost 300 people have looked at this thread. Please do chime in if you have any thoughts. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Jenniferzhuo (Jun 3, 2013)

Int said:


> I am looking to work at an international high school. My education training and certification is for high school math. I could hypothetically do higher education- at least remedial courses. I am open to the possibility but it isn't something I have actively pursued. Are there more opportunities in higher education?


I have contacts to the private college such as Management Development Insitute of Singapore or Singapore Institute of Management. You can take a look at their website. If you are interested, please do let me know


----------



## Int (Jun 6, 2013)

Jenniferzhuo said:


> I have contacts to the private college such as Management Development Insitute of Singapore or Singapore Institute of Management. You can take a look at their website. If you are interested, please do let me know


Hi Jennifer. I just sent you a "Visitor Message".


----------



## Jenniferzhuo (Jun 3, 2013)

Int said:


> Hi Jennifer. I just sent you a "Visitor Message".


Can't find the reply button. Can you send me an email zhuo.peifen (at) gmail (dot) com?


----------



## Stratum (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi I might able to help with some international schools
Pls email ur cv or resume to eliass[email protected] (dot com)


----------



## Int (Jun 6, 2013)

Jenniferzhuo said:


> Can't find the reply button. Can you send me an email zhuo.peifen (at) gmail (dot) com?


Did you get my email?


----------



## ann d (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi

I think if you have the confidence and credentials there is no harm trying. But do you want to try for something more public sector or private sector? The pay is also very different.

It would be very interesting to try and teach in a singapore neighbourhood school but any public sector teacher have to go through National Institute of education to get a diploma in education first or u can try just relief teaching or contract. This way u get to see the real singapore education.

Private education schools here have a more relaxs criteria than government schools.

You can google Ministry of Education, Singapore to find out more 

Hope this help!


----------

